# Sausage types?



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 22, 2010)

anybody can tell me about bratwurst and it's difference from another sausage..


thank you.


----------



## JamesS (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think anyone knows...if you get Bratwurst at ten different places, the only thing that will be common to all of them is chopped meat and lots of fat in a sausage casing.  Even the meat seems to change from one source to another.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2010)

Fresh sausage is a meat or meats ground with seasonings and occasionally other things and stuffed into a casing.

The differences are:

types of casing
types or combination of types of meats
seasonings

For example, at the outset, brats and Italian sausages are very similar.  Then the seasonings are added and they become two different things.

Here's an ingredient list for Brats:

2 pounds Lean pork butt, cubed
1 1/2 pound Veal, cubed
1/2 pound Pork fat, cubed
1/4 teaspoon Ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon Crushed caraway seeds
1/2 teaspoon Dried marjoram
1 tablespoon Ground cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon Freshly ground white pepper
1 tablespoon Salt, or to taste


...and one for Italian Sausage:

2 1/4 lbs. pork
3/4 lb. pork fat
1 tbsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. fennel
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 tsp. ground bay leaf
1/4 tsp. thyme
1/4 tsp. ground coriander
1/4 c. cold water

Dried or cured sausages are another topic.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Andy and JamesS..  well explain..


----------

